# Fried Chicken Newbie



## JustJoel (Dec 8, 2017)

I’ve never made fried chicken. Honestly! Oh, I’ve made oven fried chicken, many times, and it’s very good! But sometimes, you just want the crispy, juicy, heartstopping oil-fried stuff.

I bought an entry level fryer, and looked at about 2 dozen recipes on the web. I chose one that had spices I like, and buttermilk, and I’m heating the oil now. But I’d like to hear from the community! What’s the best fried chicken recipe you have?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 8, 2017)

For us, hands down, its Chicken Katsu!!
We look at it as Japanese Fried Chicken, that or maybe
Karaage Chicken, Korean Fried Chicken, Garlic Mochiko Chicken.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 8, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> For us, hands down, its Chicken Katsu!!
> We look at it as Japanese Fried Chicken, that or maybe
> Karaage Chicken, Korean Fried Chicken, Garlic Mochiko Chicken.


I do SO love chicken katsu! Pork too! And Kara-age! And Tatsuta-age! But I’ve been craving good ol’ southern fried chicken, with gravy, or ranch dressing, some coleslaw and potatoes with it! And I’m hen, I won’t want it again for a year!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 8, 2017)

Honestly I don't.  I threw away my deep fryer a long time ago.  However,  I kept my cast iron chicken fry pan and use it. It's like a regular CI fry pan only it has deeper sides.  and the cover to a dutch oven fits on it too.  

My recipe, if you will:

Flour
Heavy salt and pepper
Cayenne pepper, more than you think you need
Dried thyme leaves, powdered between your fingers
Buttermilk
Peanut oil for frying

Pour buttermilk into a casserole or deep dish.  Salt the chicken, put in bowl. Refrigerate at least one hour, turn chicken over once. 

Heat oil to 365/370 F

Remove chix one piece at a time and pat dry.  Dredge in seasoned flour.  For a thicker crust, just drip dry the chix a little and don't shake off as much flour after dredging.  Set the chix pieces on a rack while the oil continues to heat.  Fry without crowding the chicken pieces.  Usually takes about 7-8-9 minutes until done.  

With my CI pan, I have to turn the chix pieces over  while frying.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 8, 2017)

*Learning from failure!*

Okay, here’s what I learned from my first experience with deep-frying chicken.

1. It cooks a lot more quickly than the recipes suggest!
2. Do NOT put your chicken into the frying basket and then add to the fryer. Put the fryer basket in the fryer, then add the chicken slowly.

I haven't tasted the chicken yet; I’m keeping warm in the oven. I’ll let you know (because I _know_ you care!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 8, 2017)

Wiska is on the mark with those instructions Joel. 

I have excellent results with the skillet oil deep enough to measure about half way up the chicken pieces. I don't deep fry anything for lots of reasons, not the least of which it's a big mess, takes lots of oil, and more trouble than it's worth in my opinion. 
Now I want some fried chicken!!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 8, 2017)

I prefer to pan fry my chicken in my old Griswold cast iron pan. I've done it in a deep fryer, but I like it pan fried better. Yes, make the oil deep enough to cover halfway up the chicken pieces, and flip the chicken halfway through the cook. 

I don't use buttermilk. I use flour, egg wash, flour. 

I agree that you need to season more than you think you need to. I don't know why.

Yes, do not put the chicken in the basket first, if you deep fry, unless you want it to fuse to the basket. 

I also prefer peanut oil. 

I don't know what chicken Katsu is. 

I am on a plane right now, but when I get home for long enough, I'll load some frying photos -- if it still matters when I am home long enough. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 9, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I prefer to pan fry my chicken in my old Griswold cast iron pan. I've done it in a deep fryer, but I like it pan fried better. Yes, make the oil deep enough to cover halfway up the chicken pieces, and flip the chicken halfway through the cook.
> 
> I don't use buttermilk. I use flour, egg wash, flour.
> 
> ...




Here's a quick recipe for you CD:
https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2013/03/24/plate-lunch-special-chicken-katsu/

Some of the best fried chicken in my book anyways


----------



## 4food (Dec 9, 2017)

Here in the Bible Belt, we make it very simple.
Flour with a bit of salt, pepper, paprika and garlic.
Place your chicken in the flour mix, making sure the flour is all over the chicken,
and dunk your chicken directly in your fry daddy for about 6 to 8 minutes.
I found out the longer you leave your chicken in the flour  bowl (like 15 minutes), the wetter the flour around the chicken becomes, which become a thicker crust during cooking. I suppose the buttermilk would have the same effect and create a thicker crust.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 9, 2017)

Mine is a bit different yet.  I just dip in buttermilk (approximation made with regular milk and vinegar or lemon juice), then dredge in well seasoned flour (last week I used kosher salt, pepper, and dried thyme, and more than you would think you'd need).  After dredging, I put it on a rack for at least 10-15 minutes until the coating gets a bit sticky.  While chicken is resting I heat the oil in the pan at about medium high (about 375° F).  Only then do I put it in the fry pan with enough oil to go half way up the pieces when all are in the pan - don't crowd.  I get a thin, crispy coating and tender, juicy meat.

I usually only fry legs, wings, or thighs.  If I do fry breast I generally debone it and cut it into strips so it cooks more evenly.  

When I do half breasts I usually do split breasts skin on and bone in, and I season and bake them.  I seem to get better results roasting breast halves than I do frying them - they are so juicy and tender that way and for me it seems to be easier to cook them through without over cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2017)

I also shallow-fry in a cast iron skillet. Here's the southern fried chicken my Virginia-born mother taught me.

1 cup flour
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1 teaspoon fine salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
Peanut oil, enough to come halfway up the side of the pan 

Combine flour and seasonings and dredge chicken pieces in the mixture. Reserve remaining seasoned flour. Heat oil in skillet till a drop of water sizzles.

Add chicken pieces and fry till deep golden brown. Turn and fry till second side is done. Remove from skillet; cover and keep warm.

Discard all but 3 tablespoons of oil from skillet. Add 3 tablespoons reserved flour to oil and whisk till flour is lightly browned. Whisk in 1-1/2 cups milk (or half milk and half chicken broth). Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer till thickened. Serve chicken with gravy over cooked rice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2017)

JustJoel said:


> I do SO love chicken katsu! Pork too! And Kara-age! And Tatsuta-age! But I’ve been craving good ol’ southern fried chicken, with gravy, or ranch dressing, some coleslaw and potatoes with it! And I’m hen, I won’t want it again for a year!


What do you do with the ranch dressing?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2017)

Deep fry. Just enough to barely cover.
Season the chicken well. 
Season the four well.
Drop at 375*
Maintain 340*-350*
Flip it around a time or two until done. 
Drain on *wire* rack. 
Save the buttermilk for the biscuits.
Serve with rice, hot biscuits, and chicken gravy made with chicken stock. 
Peanut oil is good.  Corn oil Ok. Crisco is best. 

Have Fun!


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 9, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> What do you do with the ranch dressing?


Dip the fried chicken in it, of course!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2017)

JustJoel said:


> Dip the fried chicken in it, of course!


Ew. That's not southern at all. Next time, try drizzling honey on it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2017)

Louisiana Hot sauce, Tabasco, or the like. is the only thing acceptable to dip fried chicken in.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2017)

Uncle Bob said:


> Louisiana Hot sauce, Tabasco, or the like. is the only thing acceptable to dip fried chicken in.


There you go! I want to try hot honey, too, with garden jalapeños simmered in honey from our hives


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2017)

A question and some thoughts.

What is an entry level fryer?

My Fry-Daddy is tiny. You can only do a piece or two at  time. If you try 1 piece too many, it can't handle it.

Unless you have a good deep fryer with a powerful heating element that can mantain temps (the effect you found out about buly putting a basket of cold chicken in at once), I would go with shallow frying on a cast iron skillet.

Another tip is that you should do the breasts separately from the legs, thighs, and wings. The latter can be done together, but the breasts take much longer than the dark meat. 

If you must cook everything together, score across the middle of the chicken breasts like you would an uneven piece of fish, so they all cook through at the same time.

Whiska's recipe is spot on, although I like to marinate in paprika and s&p seasoned buttermilk for upwards of 12 hours, to let the enzymes do their work.

I need to make fried chicken soon.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> There you go! I want to try hot honey, too, with garden jalapeños simmered in honey from our hives




I'd eat dat! Bet it would be good on a rib or two or three.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2017)

Btw, I just happened to taste Ranch dressing on fried chicken fingers. (the fingers served at lunch at work)

And I added a splash of hot sauce.

Freakin delicous!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 11, 2017)

I knew I had a photo. Shallow fry in an old Griswold #8 CI skillet. Yes, it is messy. I have also cooked it the same way outside on my Weber kettle. Way less mess that way. 

CD

.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 11, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I knew I had a photo. Shallow fry in an old Griswold #8 CI skillet. Yes, it is messy. I have also cooked it the same way outside on my Weber kettle. Way less mess that way.
> 
> CD
> 
> .


Yup, it's messy, but it's so delicious!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 11, 2017)

That's why I love my CI chicken fry pan.  Deeper than a skillet and a dutch oven seems like over kill.  If you ever see one at a garage sale (fools), estate sale or the goodwill,  snap that baby up!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 11, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> That's why I love my CI chicken fry pan.  Deeper than a skillet and a dutch oven seems like over kill.  If you ever see one at a garage sale (fools), estate sale or the goodwill,  snap that baby up!



I am really tempted to buy one of those, a Griswold, of course. But, how often will I really use it? That is the million-dollar question. Decisions, decisions. 

CD


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 11, 2017)

Well, you could make donuts in it too but I don't make donuts, so I donno.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 11, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Well, you could make donuts in it too but I don't make donuts, so I donno.



I have a Krispy Kreme and a Dunkin' Donuts within walking distance, so it is highly unlikely I'll be making any donuts. 

CD


----------



## 4food (Dec 11, 2017)

Tip:  When dip frying, the chicken will float to the surface of the oil when chicken is done.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 11, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I knew I had a photo. Shallow fry in an old Griswold #8 CI skillet. Yes, it is messy. I have also cooked it the same way outside on my Weber kettle. Way less mess that way.
> 
> CD
> 
> .



You need a *Frywall* Casy! I love mine...https://frywall.com/


----------



## caseydog (Dec 11, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> You need a *Frywall* Casy! I love mine...https://frywall.com/



I've seen those. I'd just have to wash the fry-cone, instead of cleaning the ceramic stovetop, which is really not that big of a deal. Frying my chicken outside is even easier. I just let the oil spatter all it wants. 

Cooking good food is messy. But, IMO, it is worth it. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 11, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I've seen those. I'd just have to wash the fry-cone, instead of cleaning the *ceramic stovetop*, which is really not that big of a deal. Frying my chicken outside is even easier. I just let the oil spatter all it wants.
> 
> Cooking good food is messy. But, IMO, it is worth it.
> 
> CD



On the other hand, it's a really big deal to clean a gas stove top, but I'd never have  electric by choice for me. The Frywall goes right into the dishwasher.
Fer sure, I love the side burner on my gas grill for lots of stuff. Slick!


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 12, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> That's why I love my CI chicken fry pan.  Deeper than a skillet and a dutch oven seems like over kill.  If you ever see one at a garage sale (fools), estate sale or the goodwill,  snap that baby up!


If I owned one of these, I’d make sure leave it to someone I love in my will!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2017)

I use a sauce pan such as my 7-qt. enameled cast iron. The high sides minimize spatter.  For smaller batches I use a 4-qt pan.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 13, 2017)

I did not read this whole thread.  But wanted to tell the OP a deep fryer is not required to make great fried chicken.
Chicken pieces heavily seasoned with salt and pepper then dredged in flour and a heavy skillet or other vessel can be used.
You use much less oil and to me, my fried chicken comes out better with a cast iron skillet or one of my deep/high sided aluminum skillets with about an inch or so of oil.

I do use my "Fry Daddy" for wings sometimes.  I can cook 8 wing sections at one time.  Very crispy and very fast. 
Just remember to season the pieces well with salt and pepper.
I also put a little salt and pepper in the flour.  I use paper lunch sacks and shake up the chicken to flour it.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 13, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> I did not read this whole thread.  But wanted to tell the OP a deep fryer is not required to make great fried chicken.
> Chicken pieces heavily seasoned with salt and pepper then dredged in flour and a heavy skillet or other vessel can be used.
> You use much less oil and to me, my fried chicken comes out better with a cast iron skillet or one of my deep/high sided aluminum skillets with about an inch or so of oil.
> 
> ...



Minus the Fry Daddy, this is essentially how I do it.  I fried up some drumsticks last night.  A good shake in the bag to coat with seasoned flour, then 10 minutes on the rack letting the coating get sticky, then into the frying pan (12" nonstick heavy aluminum fry pan).  I can do 7 drumsticks at a time without crowding and they come out nice and crispy.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 13, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> That's why I love my CI chicken fry pan.  Deeper than a skillet and a dutch oven seems like over kill.  If you ever see one at a garage sale (fools), estate sale or the goodwill,  snap that baby up!


Is this still available, or something similar? I think I’m in love with it!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 13, 2017)

JustJoel said:


> Is this still available, or something similar? I think I’m in love with it!



You can find some nice ones on eBay from time to time. My brand of choice is Griswold. You will pay a pretty penny for one, but you can hand it down for generations, if it is properly cared for, which is not very difficult. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 14, 2017)

JustJoel said:


> Is this still available, or something similar? I think I’m in love with it!


I bought *this combo* at the Lodge factory outlet in Sevierville, TN this past summer. I also bought a second skillet for our daughter. She was eyeing the 3-quart pot; I told her I'd bring it back at Christmas time if I didn't use it much. One pot of chili later...she's getting it this Christmas. It does look perfect for frying chicken, and I have used the skillet part often, so I would think this would be a good value for you. I just might give a go at my first batch of Southern fried chicken when we're at Loverly's place over the holidays.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 14, 2017)

Available On Amazon >>> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006JSUE/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Lodge L8CF3 Cast Iron Covered Chicken Fryer, Pre-Seasoned, 3-Quart, Black 


List Price:$40.99
Price:$37.98 & *FREE Shipping*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2018)

Here's a tasty marinade for a little spicier fried chicken.  I call it smoldering chicken because it doesn't burn, but leaves your mouth with a warm glow.  It works well with any of the seasoned flour recipes on this thread, or you can make up something different.

Ingredients:
1/3 cup Sriracha brand Hot Sauce
2 tbs. Tabasco Pepper Sauce
1 tbs. good soy sauce

Smoldering Chicken Marinade

Place ingredients in a bowl and whisk together.  Pour into a zipper bag and add chicken pieces.  Massage bag to coat all chicken.  Place in the fridge for 20 minutes.  Remove chicken and coat with seasoned flour.  Fry.

When I made this recipe, I took the marinated chicken and cooked it over a solid bed of charcoal on the Webber, with the lid on.  The smoke added such a wonderful flavor to the chicken.  Either way, this is a really good hot chicken, and tastes, at least to me, much better than does buffalo wings style chicken.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (Sep 30, 2018)

Just discovered my new favorite fried chicken. North Carolina dipped fried chicken.

https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/9599-north-carolina-dipped-fried-chicken


----------



## letscook (Sep 30, 2018)

for those concern about splatter, I put alum. foil down around the burner and top of the stove anditems away from the any heat or flame that might get splatters I put news paper down.  Save a whole lot of clean up.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 2, 2018)

letscook said:


> for those concern about splatter, I put alum. foil down around the burner and top of the stove anditems away from the any heat or flame that might get splatters I put news paper down.  Save a whole lot of clean up.



I put a splatter screen on top of my frying pan to minimize splatter.  That works too.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 2, 2018)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I put a splatter screen on top of my frying pan to minimize splatter.  That works too.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 +1... Simple and it works..


Ross


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 4, 2018)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I put a splatter screen on top of my frying pan to minimize splatter.  That works too.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Same here.... lots of good ones available.  I have one that will fit my 12" pans, but still haven't found one for my 14".


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 7, 2018)

*Oven-fried Chicken*

I ran across this recipe for oven fried chicken on Food52. I thought the brining process a little bit unusual, and the cook time seems a bit long. Anyone care to comment?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 7, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I ran across this recipe for oven fried chicken on Food52. I thought the brining process a little bit unusual, and the cook time seems a bit long. Anyone care to comment?


Yeah, the brining process seems pretty involved - but that's the nature of Food52  Chicken thighs can take a long cooking time, but I would think they would be good and brown in about 45 minutes. As they cook, the fat under the skin will render out, so they will be frying in that as well as the butter. Speaking of which, I'd start it with oil and not butter.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 7, 2018)

Fried chicken shouldn't take 45 minutes, even if you are doing a whole bird.

20 to 25 minutes for parts, 30 to 35 for a whole bird.


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 7, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah, the brining process seems pretty involved - but that's the nature of Food52  Chicken thighs can take a long cooking time, but I would think they would be good and brown in about 45 minutes. As they cook, the fat under the skin will render out, so they will be frying in that as well as the butter. Speaking of which, I'd start it with oil and not butter.


I thought the same thing about the oil v. butter.


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 7, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Fried chicken shouldn't take 45 minutes, even if you are doing a whole bird.
> 
> 20 to 25 minutes for parts, 30 to 35 for a whole bird.


But it’s not “fried” chicken, it’s _oven fried_ chicken.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh, sorry. 

That's still a bit long for oven fried.  But I guess it depends on the size of the parts.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 7, 2018)

I just read the recipe and it looks like a good way to leave much of the breading and skin stuck to the pan


----------



## Rascal (Nov 8, 2018)

I also love fried chicken, the recipe I use is from a restaurant that do the best I've had. Most of you guys have the same stuff I use, herbs etc. and now I'm a big butter milk fan now. Hope you find a nice recipe Joel.
Btw the best chicken I've had is the way my daughter does it. Japanese style and fried in panko crumbs, man is it good with Japanese Mayo.

Russ


----------

